

Here comes Google TV - Uncle_Sam
http://googletv.blogspot.com/

======
hsmyers
Does anyone know if the Logitech offering will work with 'older' TV sets? I've
a ViewSonic LPW425 that works a treat, but doesn't seem horribly compatible
with digital hook-up.

